# Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?



## Matze Lauer (13. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!
ich hab grade eben wieder bei "Karpfenausrüstung für meinen Sohn"  gesehen das es hier beim Gerät wohl so erst ab 70€ losgeht aber...

Ich bin erst 14 keine angelbegeisterten Eltern die mir alles bezahlen! 
Mag aber Karpfenangeln hab aber nur z.B  eine günstige cormoran Rute 3,30m 40-80g Wg und eine Sänger Freilaufrolle für nur knapp 20€!

Damit hab ich z.B einen 9 Pfund Karpfen gefangen und hatte kein einziges Problem!
Wird das ab 15 Pfund wirklich ein so großer Qualtitätsunterschied das ich gleich 50€ mehr hinlegen muss#t #t ?!

Hoffe auf Antworten   MfG Matze|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## bennie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

alles geschmackssache...


----------



## esox_105 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Zum Karpfenangeln, brauchst Du eigentlich keine "Profiausrüstung", da reichen eigentlich normale Grundruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 80 gr. aus. Was die Rollen betrifft, da sollte man darauf achten, daß genügend Schnur drauf passt und das wichtigste, daß die Bremse zuverlässig ist.


----------



## Matze Lauer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Aber normale Grundruten kosten doch nie 80€!!
Fühle mich immer gar net wohl wenn alle mit teurem Gerät aufkreuzen und ich mit meinen Tele-Ruten für 20€!!^^

MfG Matze!|wavey:


----------



## bennie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Also meine Karpfenruten kosten sogar nen bisschen mehr.... wie gesagt, das ist eine Frage von deinen Ansprüchen an dein Gerät


----------



## esox_105 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Matze Lauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Aber normale Grundruten kosten doch nie 80€!!
> Fühle mich immer gar net wohl wenn alle mit teurem Gerät aufkreuzen und ich mit meinen Tele-Ruten für 20€!!^^
> ...


 

So lange Du mit deiner Ausrüstung etwas fängst und Du deinen Fang sicher landen kannst, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Was andere über deine Ausrüstung denken, kann Dir eigentlich egal sein. Die Hauptsache ist doch, daß man Spaß beim schönsten Hobby der Welt hat.


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Matze Lauer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Damit hab ich z.B einen 9 Pfund Karpfen gefangen und hatte kein einziges Problem!


Damit beantwortest du dir deine Frage ja im Prinzip schon selbst. -Nein, natürlich muss eine Karpfenausrüstung nicht teuer sein, um Fische zu fangen.
Die hungrigen Karpfen wird`s kein bißchen interessieren, ob nun Kogha oder Fox auf deiner Ausrüstung steht. Und wenn du `nen Weidenstock als Rute verwendest, werden die Karpfen mit Sicherheit trotzdem beißen -oder eben nicht.  Man muss das Ganze einfach als Hobby betrachten. Da ist man halt gern geneigt, auch mal etwas mehr zu investieren, obwohl`s vielleicht gar nicht mal unbedingt Not tut. Jeder so, wie er eben kann und möchte.#6 

Ich hatte in deinem Alter übrigens auch nur `ne recht unscheinbare Angelausrüstung. Mittlerweile bin ich unendlich froh darüber, wenn ich mal bedenke, wieviele Dinge mir in meinen Anfangszeiten beim Transport auf dem Fahrrad oder in der jugendlichen "Fischwahnhektik" mal so eben kaputt gegangen sind oder einfach unter dem permanenten Dauereinsatz gelitten haben. Als erste teure Rute hatte ich `ne Daiwa Shogun für rund 300,-DM geschenkt bekommen. Obwohl ich sie behandelte wie ein rohes Ei, ist sie mir damals beim Transport zwei Mal in Folge durchgebrochen.:c 
Worauf wollte ich jetzt eigentlich hinaus?|kopfkrat  Ach ja:
-Was man nicht hat, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen...:q 

Sascha


----------



## davidpil (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

hi

Man braucht natürlich keine soo teure rute, aber mir macht es viel mehr spaß mit einer dünneren Steck zu fischen anstatt mit einer ..naja dicken tele. Is aber wie oben schon gesagt geschmack sache.
Bei der Rolle würd ich auch darauf achten das genug schnur drauf passt und dann die bremse zuverlässig funktioniert, so wie esox 105 schon sagte.


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Matze Lauer schrieb:
			
		

> Fühle mich immer gar net wohl wenn alle mit teurem Gerät aufkreuzen und ich mit meinen Tele-Ruten für 20€...


Auf der anderen Seite ist`s doch bestimmt ein geiles Gefühl, wenn du mit deinen 20,-€-Stöcken am laufenden Band Fische fängst, während alle anderen vielleicht Schneider bleiben...  Solange du deine Fische fängst, sollte dieser Umstand also eigentlich kein Problem sein.:m


----------



## Matze Lauer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo!
Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworte#6 #6 
Es ist so das ich zum Geburtstag von meinem Onkel eine richtig Edle Rute bekommen habe und ich nun in einem Gewissenskonflikt stecke soll ich auf teures Gerät umsteigen wozu mir mein Geld ein wenig zu schade ist 
Also naja vielen Dank für eure Meinung  Matze|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## bennie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

tja, das bleibt wohl leider deine entscheidung... fische mit dem, mit dem es dir am meisten spaß macht 

(ich bereue meine investitionen in den letzten monaten nicht  )


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

...allein die Montage fängt


----------



## Seebaer (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo...

das mit der Ausrüstung ist wie das mit nen Auto.
Die einen brauchen nen Stern auf der Kühlerhaupe und elektrische Fensterheber z.B, andere brauchen sowas nicht.
Vorwärts kann man mit allen Fahrzeugen kommen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Nun, Brauchen oder nicht ist so eine sache. Eigentlich braucht man nen Haken, nen Köder und ne schnur. Das wars.

Die meisten, die hier anfragen reden aber vom modernen Karpfenfischen im Englischen stil mit Festbleien von 80g und mehr, die man dann auch entsprechend weit werfen möchte. 
Und da trennt sich dann bei den Rollen zumindest doch oft die Spreu vom Weizen. Die Belastungen beim Wurf dieser schweren Montagen und beim häufigen Wiedereinholen (weil man auf diese Distanzen auch nicht mehr ganz so zielgenau ist) sind erheblich.

Auch bei Ruten kann man oft grosse Unterschiede in der Neigung zum Ausschlitzen der Fische und auch in der Weitwurffähigkeit feststellen. Billigringe rosten gerne und billige Rollenhalter klemmen irgendwann.

Ob man Teures Spezialgerät braucht ist wie gesagt geschmackssache. Am kleinen Fluss ists unnötig, am Vereinstümpel wohl eher nicht, am Kanal ists ganz nett, an nem 30ha Baggersee ists oft Gold wert und an den Französischen Reservoirs kommt man kaum drumrum.

Daher gehen die Empfehlungen hier zumeist Richtung: Im Ausdauertest hats bestanden, man kriegt für sein Geld auch was geboten (Preisleistungsverhältnis) und es ist auch für langjährigen Gebrauch ausreichend Vielseitig.

Mit den 20€ Ruten haben wir wohl alle mal angefangen. Ich hab davon irgendwann mal ne ganze Sammlung der Jugendgruppe geschenkt. Und bestimmt 10Kg an Rollenschrott "entsorgt". Im Nachhinenin betrachtet wäre es günstiger gewesen gleich was hochwertiges zu kaufen. Die damals sauteuren 50-70er-Jahre Mitchell- und Shakespeare-Rollen vom Opa tuns nämlich immer noch, und 70-80er-Jahre englische Karpfen und Matchruten werden im Verhältnis zu den Verkaufszahlen immer noch relativ viel gefischt, während kaum noch wer mit entsprechend alten und weit öfter verkauften, günstigeren, in Deutschland damals üblichen Ruten fischt.
Aber wenns Finanziell nicht geht, dann gehts eben nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, Brauchen oder nicht ist so eine sache. Eigentlich braucht man nen Haken, nen Köder und ne schnur. Das wars.
> 
> Die meisten, die hier anfragen reden aber vom modernen Karpfenfischen im Englischen stil mit Festbleien von 80g und mehr, die man dann auch entsprechend weit werfen möchte.
> Und da trennt sich dann bei den Rollen zumindest doch oft die Spreu vom Weizen. Die Belastungen beim Wurf dieser schweren Montagen und beim häufigen Wiedereinholen (weil man auf diese Distanzen auch nicht mehr ganz so zielgenau ist) sind erheblich.
> ...


 


da kann man nur sagen   
                             |good:                               |good:


----------



## pike1984 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo Matze!

Es kommt schon stark drauf an, in welchem Gewässer und mit welcher Methode du fischen willst. Ich zum Beispiel hab früher als Jugendlicher in einem kleinen Fluß gefischt und da wärs mir nie in den Sinn gekommen, eine zweigeteilte, 3lb Karpfenrute einzusetzen. Stattdessen war eher normales Grundfischen mt Laufblei oder Posenangeln angesagt und auch erfolgreich. Und dafür brauchst du halt eine stinknormale Telerute bis 60 oder 80 g und eien solide Rolle mit einwandfreier Bremse und dann kann da nicht viel schiefgehn.Und den finanziellen Rahmen sprengts auch nicht gleich. 
Aber wenn du jetz schon was teureres hast, fisch doch beides, billig und teuer, und bild dir dann dein Urteil darüber, was dir mehr liegt. Musst ja nicht gleich deine ganze Ausrüstung auf "Luxus" umstellen.


----------



## Case (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Matze Lauer schrieb:
			
		

> Fühle mich immer gar net wohl wenn alle mit teurem Gerät aufkreuzen und ich mit meinen Tele-Ruten für 20€!!^^



Genau das ist der Punkt. Besonders beim Karpfenangeln spielt das Image eine große Rolle. Wer nicht mit Shimano, Fox u.Ä. auftaucht gehört nicht richtig zur Szene. Ich werd auch öfters belächelt wenn ich mit meinen Tele-Ruten und 10€ Bissanzeigern auf Karpfen angel. Aber ich sehs auch nicht ein für meine 3-4 Karpfenansitze im Jahr teures Gerät zu kaufen. Natürlich ist's angenehm mit hochwertigem Gerät zu fischen, aber einen 15Pfund-Karpfen wirst auch mit Deinem Gerät rauskriegen. Und als 14jähriger würde ich mir genau überlegen ob ich mir ob ich mich mit teurem Angelzeug eindecke. Da kommt dann eins zum anderen. Wenn ich mir so unsere Karpfenspezies anschaue....unter 1000 Euros an Gerätschaft kommt da keiner an's Wasser.


Case


----------



## bennie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

oh fuck, ich habe noch gar nix von fox .... *peinlich-peinlich*


----------



## sumo-carp (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

du darfst ja ned vergessen, dass es auch noch ein mittelmaß zwischen teuer und billig gibt...vorallem wenn man sonderhefte mit auslaufmodellen sorgfälltig studiert, kann man oft super schnäpchen machen...
...oder glaubst du, dass das spitzenmodell des letzten jahres heuer keine fische mehr fängt?#6 #6


----------



## oknel (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

ich würd grade auf karpfen ein paar euro mehr für schnur und rolle ausgeben.
rolle so ca. 50,- weil etwas grössere karpfen meist heftig an der schnur ziehen und da ist eine vernünftige bremse und stabile rolle eindeutig von vorteil.

oder?

mfg


----------



## Knispel (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ich finde, als 14 jähriger solltest Du Dir darüber wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Gehe mit dem fischen was du hast. Dein angegebenes Gerät langt doch. Nur gehe fischen....Im Moment findest Du das Karpfenangeln gut, in 2 Jahren eventuell das Raubfischangel usw. Finde dich erst und denn kannst Du immer noch weitersehen. Kurz gesprochen :
Fliege erst, wenn Dir Federn gewachsen sind....


----------



## Dieter1952 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, als 14 jähriger solltest Du Dir darüber wirklich keine Gedanken machen. Gehe mit dem fischen was du hast. Dein angegebenes Gerät langt doch. Nur gehe fischen....Im Moment findest Du das Karpfenangeln gut, in 2 Jahren eventuell das Raubfischangel usw. Finde dich erst und denn kannst Du immer noch weitersehen. Kurz gesprochen :
> Fliege erst, wenn Dir Federn gewachsen sind....


|good: _Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt....Habe in der Nachbarschaft einen Angler in deinem Alter der regelmäßig beim Vergleichsangeln seiner Jugendgruppe sämtliche Preise abräumt. Rute und Rolle untere Preisklasse. Hatt aber das Gespür für den Fisch und die richtige Auswahl der Montage. Und ich glaube darauf kommt es an._


----------



## Gloin (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

ich kann dem nur zustimmen!
ich finde, dass mittlerweile so viel zeug erzählt wird (shimano fox penn etc.)
und man fast vergisst, dass leute wie "angel-pionier"  fred j. taylor damals auch nicht mit so einem mörder-gerät ans wasser gezogen sind.
in den allermeisten fällen reichen angeln im unteren preis-segment vollkommen aus, solange sie einigermaßen robust sind.
viel wichtiger ist meiner meinung nach die zeit am wassser, dass verwendete futter bzw. die montage.


----------



## Seebaer (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz gesprochen :
> *Fliege erst, wenn Dir Federn gewachsen sind....*


 
Hallo Knispel
diese Weisheit hat was für sich #6 #6 #6


----------



## Merlinrs (14. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Na gut aber ehh mir Federn wachsen fiege ich doch lieber mit dem Flugzeug


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Gloin schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dem nur zustimmen!
> ich finde, dass mittlerweile so viel zeug erzählt wird (shimano fox penn etc.)
> und man fast vergisst, dass leute wie "angel-pionier" fred j. taylor damals auch nicht mit so einem mörder-gerät ans wasser gezogen sind.
> in den allermeisten fällen reichen angeln im unteren preis-segment vollkommen aus, solange sie einigermaßen robust sind.
> viel wichtiger ist meiner meinung nach die zeit am wassser, dass verwendete futter bzw. die montage.


 
Fred hatte zum Karpfenangeln die von ihm entwickelte Avon Mark IV, gesplisst. Diese "Schönheit" ( habe einmal eine orginale gesehen ) hatte eine Testkurve von 1,5 lbs. Diese Rute gab es danach in Hohlglas mit der gleichen Testkurve......Wenn ich soein Teil besitzen würde, würde ich sie auch bei "konstanter Hochdruck - Wetterlage" hin und wieder fischen. Wer mich denn wegen des Gerätes "belächeln" würde, der hätte effektiv keine Ahnung....
Ich besitze z.B. eine alte House of Hardy Matchmaker, 12 ft, diese Rute ist aus Hohlglas. Wenn ich damit manchmal losziehe , als Rolle eine alte Allcocks Arrial ( Centre Pin ) dran, bin ich sogar schon ausgelacht und veräppelt worden. Nur wirkliche Kenner sehen , was da vor ihnen ist.....und @ Matze, wenn du deine Fische mit verhältnismäßig einfachen Gerät unter Kontrolle hälst, schaffst du das mit hochmodulierten, teuren Superspezialruten schon lange. Da komme erst einmal hin, bist ja noch jung.......



> viel wichtiger ist meiner meinung nach die zeit am wassser, dass verwendete futter bzw. die montage.


 
Zeit am Wasser ja, Futter und Montage danach. Ich frage mich bloß, warum ich in der "Vorboilliezeit" mit meinen Kartoffeln an der Posenmontage, ganz einfach auf den Haken gezogen auch meine Karpfen gefangen habe...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich bloß, warum ich in der "Vorboilliezeit" mit meinen Kartoffeln an der Posenmontage, ganz einfach auf den Haken gezogen auch meine Karpfen gefangen habe...



Entschuldige, dass ich das aufgreife aber das frage ich mich im Bezug auf fast jede Kaufberatung unter den Anglern.

@Matze

Mach dir keinen wirklichen Kopf um Marken, Namen und dem, was andere gern erzählen. Versuch bei Kaufentscheidungen ein kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und entwickle eine gesunde Portion Abgebrühtheit gegenüber den anderen (zumindest, was das verwendetet Gerät und dem vermeintlich fehlendem Ansehen angeht). Die kochen auch alle nur mit Wasser.

Und am Ende zählt dass, was man man Haken hatte und landen konnte und nicht, wieviel die ganze Ausrüstung gekostet hat.


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

ich meinte das Ironisch, als es die Murmeln noch nicht gab, haben wir doch auch ganz gut gefangen, oder ? 
Ich weiss noch, wie ich als Jugendlicher das Buch "Der Karpfen" von James A. Gibbinson aus dem Jahr 1970 ( habe ich heute noch )verschlungen habe und diese raffenierten Kartoffel - Weitwurf - Montagen der Engländer hier mit Erfolg getestet hatte. Eines der besten Karpfenbücher seiner Zeit. Im Ebay taucht es öffters mal wieder auf. Ich kann jeden jungen Karpfenfreak von heute empfehlen, dieses versuchen zu bekommen ( gar nicht teuer die Zuschläge ) , da lernt man das effektieve Karpfenangeln aus der Vorboilliezeit und braucht nicht über Boillie - Verbote zu zetern......es gibt auch noch andere Metoden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

@Knispel

Ich hab dich schon richtig verstanden :m

Wenn man so manche Geräteempfehlung hier liest, könnte man meinen, das der deutsche Süßwasserfisch in den letzten Jahren den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht hat als Muckitraining und Anabolika schlucken und deswegen zu Gerät gegriffen werden muss, mit welchem (vergleichbar) mein Opa ganze Öltanker geschleppt hätte.

Schade, dass ich aus Opas Generation keinen mehr habe - ich hätte gern mal gesehen, mit welch "primitiven" Mitteln die ihre Fische gefangen haben. Und leichter waren Karfen vor 40 Jahren bestimmt auch nicht und Hechte hatten mit Sicherheit auch ihren guten Meter.


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ich bin ja mittlerweile Opa und kenne die Zeit noch sehr gut. Mein schwerster "Vorboillie - Karpfen" hatte 34 Pfund, Gefangen mit einer DAM Vollglasrute mit dem Namen "Tegernsee" , 60 g Wurfgewicht ( ja richtig, diese alten Grün - Metallischen, ist eigentlich eine Spinnrute, das war mir aber damals egal ) , Rolle DAM Quick 103 , Köder Kartoffel im Vanillezuckerwasser gekocht , Anköderung ( Neudeutsch ) : Am Pateto - Weitwurf - Rig ala James A. Gibbinson )



> Hechte hatten mit Sicherheit auch ihren guten Meter.


 
Die gab es damals auch schon länger....


----------



## WillyHB (15. April 2006)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Muss Karpfenangeln so teuer sein?

Nein, gewiß nicht, denn letztendlich endscheidet das Können über Erfolg und Misserfolg. Was nützt mir eine HighEnd Ausrüstung, wenn mir das Gefühl für Fluchten und Ruhepausen des gehakten Fisches fehlen.
Back to the Roots?
Täte uns vielleicht ganz gut.
Angeln mit Pellkartoffeln, Mais, Teig ohne große Futterkampangen,
sehen was beißt, ohne Erwartungshaltung?
Das war es, was Angeln für mich ausgemacht hat.
Gruß Willy


----------



## carp crack (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> da kann man nur sagen
> |good: |good:


 

ich sehe das auch so
es ist wichtig wo man angel geht
wenn ich in einem teich mit 1 hektar angeln gehe
oder an einem see mit 100 hektar
bei dem kleinen teich gehe ich mit leichtem gerät angel
dabei ist es egal ob silvermann oder fox drauf steht
wichtig ist die qualität
ob ich nun 10 oder 100 euro ausgebe ist sicher ein unterschied auch von der qualität aber auch 90 euro teurer
deshalb benutze ich in kleinen gewässern auch nur leichtes gerät-wie z.b kleine freilaufrolle und eine leichte rute
wenn ich in großen seen angle benutze ich ine karpfenrute mit 3lbs wfg. und eine sehr kampstarke rolle die ich nur empfellen kann
mit 440m 0,40 schnur dabei ist es egal ob karpfen schnur oder wels schnur in 6m tiefe sieht der fish sowiso nicht mehr die farbe
hoffe es war hilfreich
carp crack#h


----------



## Turboreso (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo!

Karpfenangeln ist nicht Teuer und wenn Du mit deiner Ausrüstung noch nicht an die Grenzen gekommen bist ist doch o.k.
Lass dir nix vormachen von wegen Du brauchst das Gerät oder das von XY.
Mach dein Ding und finde heraus wie weit Du mit deinem Gerät gehn kannst.


Grüße
Markus


----------



## allrounder11 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Turboreso schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Karpfenangeln ist nicht Teuer und wenn Du mit deiner Ausrüstung noch nicht an die Grenzen gekommen bist ist doch o.k.
> Lass dir nix vormachen von wegen Du brauchst das Gerät oder das von XY.
> ...


 

Ich geb dir insofern recht das es wenig sinn macht sich in diesem alter eine high-tech ausrüstung zuzulegen.


Nur mit schrott machts einfach kein spaß und da muss man einen kompromiss finden.


----------



## Turboreso (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo!

Schrott = wenn deren Nutzungsdauer vorüber ist!
Dann ist auch wieder Verhandlungsspielraum mit den Eltern Möglich!


Grüße
Markus


----------



## Carphubter96 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Also ich bin auch erst 13 . 
Aber ich habe das Glück das mein Vater einen Angelshop hat
und deshalb alles zum Großhandelpreiß bekommt . 

Und natürlich auch das Glück das er auch süchtig ist und 
deshalb versteht das ich immer neues Zeugs brauche .

Habe aber auch schon erlebt das neben mir einer mit billigen
Ruten mehr gefangen hat als ich mit meinen Centurys . .

Naja .. |rolleyes


----------



## Sveni90 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Woran du siehst das überteuertes tackle nich gleich viel Fisch bedeutet #h


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Mahlzeit.

Also ich muss mich ehrlich gesagt zu den Leuten zählen, die in einer Zwischenperiode in die Karpfenangelei hinzugekommen sind. Vor 10 Jahren gab es auf der einen Seite "Oldschools", die ihre Fische aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung gefangen haben, doch die letzten 5 Jahre kein großes Geld in Tackle investiert haben...

Dann kamen die "Neu-Hunter", die finanziell so bei der Stange waren, dass am See imer nur das Neuste und Beste zu sehen war.....

Dazwischen stand ich, und habe einen nicht unerheblichen Betrag an DMarks/Euros in die Ausrüstung investiert....ok, ich hatte bzw. hab nen guten Job und konnte mir das leisten...dennoch fingen die "Oldschools" besser als ich....

Lese Dir mal das Buch "Karpfen- erfolgreich fischen mit englischen Methoden" durch und Du wirst sehen, es wurden auch viele große Fische gefangen mit einfachem Gerät. 

Die haben ihre Fische mehr oder weniger mit nem Bambusstock aussm Wasser gezogen........

In deinem Alter schlage ich Dir vor, dass Du Dich auf alles unterhalb des Wirbels konzentrierts (Vorfach, Haken, Köder), dass ist das, worauf es beim Karpfenangeln ankommt, und natürlich Location, location, location.....

Ein Angler, der auf seinen Erfahrungen aufbaut ist mehr wert als ein Angler, der sich nach seinem Portomonaie richtet....der Tacklewahn kommt von alleine....


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ruetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo Leute, Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und hatte letztens konfirmation, da hatte ich mir doch gedacht scheiß auf die billig ruten und rollen und hab mir ne fox rute geholt und ne shimano big baitruner LC. ich will damit nur sagen kauft euch gleich was gutes dann hält es auch jahre und man muss nicht immer neu kaufen!!

gruß ruetz


----------



## realbait (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir zunächst auch günstigstes Tackle gekauft und habe auch meine Fische bekommen!!
 Irgendwann merkt du aber dann dass man mit einer anderen Rute besser werfen kann, dass das Drillen anders ist, dass eine gute Rolle eine bessere Bremse hat, nicht so schnell kaputt geht, dass vernünftige Bissanzeiger länger als eine Season halten und dann kaufst du dir wahrscheinlich von selbst teureres und besseres Tackle.

Dieses ist meines Erachtens nach eine *Entwicklung* die jeder mitgemacht haben sollte und die dich auch weiter bringt.

"Wer billig kauft kauft doppelt" ist leicht gesagt aber stimmt so auch nicht ganz. Durch eigene Erfahrungen und damit meine ich auch schlechten Erfahrungen kannst du viel lernen über Tackle usw, also bezahlst du das Geld als Lehrgeld!

Und günstiges Tackle ist ja nicht immer gleich Schrott!
Ich würde auch empfehlen erstmal günstigere Sachen zu kaufen ( Nach Angeboten informieren, im Forum nach Erfahrungen fragen) dann kommst du erstmal zurecht.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## minne6 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> super , dann mal ab ans Wasser.
> Wenn du dann mit deiner teuren Fox und Shimano Ausrüstung mal 10% der  Karpfen gefangen hast die ich mit meinen preiswerten Ruten und Rollen  schon gefangen habe dann kannst du dich glücklich schätzen
> Gruß Udo



Das ist die richtige Einstellung. Jeder muss selber wissen was er für sein Hobby ausgeben will. Sicherlich halten einige teurere Gerätschaften länger und es macht vielleicht mehr Spaß damit zu fischen, aber fängen kannst du auch mit einer Rute für 10€ vom Lidl. Ich kaufe mir auch nur Sachen, die ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Das einzige was ich von Fox habe sind die Swinger...


----------



## realbait (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Nachtrag:
Schließe mich CarpfreakSHG und Udo nur teilweise an in Sachen Erfahrung!

Tackle ist die eine Sache, Erfahrung und Fischkenntnis eine andere.
Ich finde es auch etwas lächerlich wenn Leute die gerade mal 2 Jahre angeln mit Delkims und kompletten Fox Zeug am Wasser sitzen, aber keinen vernünftigen Wurf machen können und nicht einmal die Grund-Knoten beherrschen und nicht richtig den Fisch handeln können!!!
Wie Udo das sagt finde ich aber auch nicht ganz fair. Udo hat viel knowhow aber hegt kein Interesse für gutes Tackle. Das ist ok. Jedoch heißt das nicht das jemand der doch Wert auf gutes Tackle legt keine Erfahrungen hat!

*Klar solltest du erstmal den Schwerpunkt darauf legen dass du so viel Erfahrungen wie mögl sammelst und verschiedene Dinge am Wasser ausprobierst und beobachtest. 
*Dieses steht aber nicht im direkten Zusammenhang mit deinem Tackle. Hierfür gilt meines Erachtens jenes was ich ich vorigen post schrieb.

Zum angeln gehört für mich nicht nur das Fische fangen aber auch perfekt abgestimmtes Tackle. Dieses ist für jeden anders! Ich freue mich wenn ich alles aufgebaut habe und am Wasser sitze und denke: alles opti!! Selbst die Ruten habe ich mir selber aufgebaut da es die Ruten meiner Vorstellung nicht gab. Wie ich legen auch viele andere Angler Wert auf gutes Tackle und machen dieses als Teil ihres Hobbies. 
Wer keinen großen Wert hierauf legt ist mit günstigerem Tackle ( trotzdem gut!)  auch gut beraten, das ist kein Problem!

Jedoch war die Frage hier nach günstigem Tackle und nicht nach Erfahrungen!


----------



## Carras (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Allerdings mache ich Qualität nicht von bestimmten Marken abhängig , die übrigens ihre Bivvy´s Liegen , Stühle , usw , auch alle in China produzieren lassen.
> Gruß Udo


 
Leider viel zu Pauschal die Aussage.

nehm das Bivvy Beispiel. 
Ja kann sein, daß alle von einem Band in China kommen.
Aber es hat immer noch der Importeur die Verantwortung und auch Möglichkeiten, die Spezifikationen seines Bivvys zu bestimmen.

so kann man aus einer Vielzahl von Materialkombinationen wählen.

-nehm ich nen dünnen, billigen 120er nylon Stoff sammt Wassersäule von  nur 2.000 mm oder nehme ich ne dicken und robusten Canvas Stoff mit ner Wassersäule von 10.000 mm

- nehm ich für das gestänge, billigstes Alu Rohrmaterial? oder nehme ich teureres, stabileres Alu in Luftfahrt Qualität?

- nehme ich bei den Verschlüssen der Sticks, billigste Plastikklappteile oder verwende ich teurere doppel Schraublösung aus VA?

- nehm ich den billigsten Reisverschluss, der nicht Wasserdicht ist und bei 3 mal öffnen sein zeitliches Segnet? oder nehme ich nen Wasserdichten YKK Reisverschluß der ebebn etwas mehr kostet?

- Verwende ich , starkes, strapazierfähiges UV resistentes Nylongarn um die Zeltbahnen zusammen nähen zu lassen? Oder nehm ich den billgisten und dünnsten Faden den es gerade im Lager gibt?

- lasse ich dievNähte alle sauber und doppelt mit verschweißen oder belässt man es ganz einfach bei ner 0815 Imprägnierung der Nähte, so daß nach 4 Wochen das Wasser zu den Nähten rein drückt?

- Wie statte ich die Stellen aus, die besonders beansprucht werden? z.B. dort wo die Ösen für die Häringe angebracht werden. reicht es aus dort einmal zu nähen oder lieber doppelt und dreifach mit ne Zusatzverstärkung?


Du siehst,...auch wenn man in China fertigen lässt. Kann man sehr wohl, massive Qualitative Einflüsse darauf haben, was man später anbietet.


----------



## NickAdams (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ich denke, mit dem Angeln ist es ähnlich wie mit dem Autofahren: Nach der Führerscheinprüfung lernt man auch nicht auf dem teuersten Wagen, der gerade _in_ ist, sondern holt sich etwas, das preiswert aber dennoch zuverlässig ist. Mit mehr Erfahrung kommt dann auch das anspruchsvollere Gerät in die Garage.

So long,

Nick


----------



## archie01 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo
Im Gegensatz zu einigen Anderen hier habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät ( Tackle :g ) gemacht...
Ich habe ja fast 20 Jahre "ausgesetzt , aber die Erinnerung ist da . Damals haben wir auch Karpfen gefangen , aber fast ausnahmslos Satzkarpfen von 35 - 50 cm , denen waren unsere Teleruten damals gewachsen ,
größere wurden kaum gefangen , spektakuläre Abrisse gab`s aber des Öfteren. wirklich große Fische hat in meinem Verein niemand `rausgekriegt , 15 Pfd - das waren die Größten.
Das ist heute mit `gescheitem Gerät und der richtigen Technik  ( Boilies Statt Weißbrot ) anders , nach dem Wiedereinstieg habe ich innerhalb zweinhalb Jahren schon ein halbes Dutzend Fische über 20 , bis etwa 30 Pfund gefangen.
Und das sicherlich auch , weil ich auf gutes Gerät gesetzt habe - mit dem Gerät vom Udo wären mir die meisten Fische im reichlich vorhanden Holz abgerissen - man braucht hier auch am kleinen Dorfweiher dank der vorhandenen Großkarpfen was ordentliches um nicht als Schneider davonzugehen.
Wenn das Gewässer nur so von Satzkarpfen wimmelt - wie scheinbar in Udo`s Wasser in Nl braucht`s nichtmal knowhow - sondern nur reichlich Zeit - dann fängt man seine Fische , aber Quantität ist halt nicht alles....  

Gruß
Archie


----------



## KoarpfenLexs (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo,
also ich bin ja Angelneuling,
hab mir "ausversehen" auf e...Y 3 Teleskopruten für 24 Euro gekauft.
hab dazu noch ne DAm Steckrute.
Vor 3 WOchen war ich mit Karpfenprofis angeln.
ich hatte in 2 Tagen 4 Karpfen mit rund 10 Pfund, komischerweise nur bisse auf der Tele
Meine Kolegen meinten auch das das sie begeistert sind das ich mit meinen "harakiri"montagen was gefangen habe
Ihr sehr Profi hin oder her man kann immer was fangen egal wieviel das gerät gekostet hat und wieviel erfahrung man hat

P.S. Meine Kolegen hatten alle nicht mehr als 4 Karpfen an diesen WE an der rute


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

klar kannst du auch mit " billigen zeug" gut fangen.
die rute spielt auch, achtung wortspiel, keine so große rolle.
du kannst mit ner 20€ karpfensteckrute auch große karpfen bändigen, ich nutze selber solche ruten zum karpfenangeln in flüssen, weil da schonmal sand oder viel dreck an die ruten kommen können und ich meine besseren stecken nicht dafür benutzen möchte.
viel mehr wert lege ich auf ne gute rolle die eine gute bremse besitzt.
und du kannst zeug für 3000€ benutzen, wenn du nicht angeln kannst, fängst du auch damit nix.


----------



## KoarpfenLexs (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

es kommt meiner meinung nicht drauf an ob du gut angeln kannst.
difiniere mir "gut" angeln

Es kommt immer auch drauf an wie die Ausgangslage. Wetter fresslust usw. ist
Ich glaub man kann mit ein bischen grundwissen doch einen fisch fangen.
Man muss sich natürlich überlegen wie oft ich angeln gehen und ob sich ne teure ausrüstung rentiert.
Ich finde es schade das einige meinen nur weil sie ne bessere ausrüstung haben,das sie mehr fische fangen und mit ihrer ausrüstung prahlen können.
es könnten eher die prahlen die mit einer billigen ausrüstung schöne fische gefangen haben.

MfG Alex


----------



## teilzeitgott (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



KoarpfenLexs schrieb:


> es kommt meiner meinung nicht drauf an ob du gut angeln kannst.
> difiniere mir "gut" angeln
> 
> Es kommt immer auch drauf an wie die Ausgangslage. Wetter fresslust usw. ist
> ...


----------



## Ralle2609 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

also material muss nicht teuer sein ich fange auch mit mit günstigen ruten... sie sind nichtmal alle gleich... ooooh ooooh ganz böser fehler zu erwähnen... sie waren nichtmal teuer....uuuuuuh noch schlimmer

aber ich habe spaß damit und fange, scheiß der hund drauf was andere denken denn die vorbereitung das wissen und die art und weise den ansitz anzugehen fängt den fisch der stecken holt den nachher nur noch raus !

wobei das gerät dem fisch gewachsen sein muss, ich lege hierbei mehr wert auf die rolle denn die bekommt am meisten ab und auf gute schnur und gute rigs , wobei hier auch unter billig und günstig unterschieden werden muss

jedem das seine karpfen angeln muss nicht teuer sein, wenn man es aber so hat wie es 100% auf einen maßgeschneidert ist... dann ja
dieser frage sollte sich jeder selbe stellen wobei ich die leute belächele die in ihrem trakker zelt sitzen und nichteinmal wissen in welcher tiefe sie fischen oder was das wasser ca für eine temperatur hat


es MUSS nicht aber es KANN teuer sein, hat man das nötige kleingeld dafür? warum nicht werde ich nach der lehre auch vielleicht machen fürs erste kann man sich aber helfen 

um auf udo nochmal zu kommen, hattest du die stecken mal in der hand ? oder die rollen? wenn nein möchte ich gerne mal wissen wie du auf den schwachsinn kommst

ich kenne die ruten und rollen , die wollen fische ich selber . die ruten ein freund von mir und damit kannst du einem fisch paroli bieten.
zu einer behauptung sollte man doch bitte auch ein argument haben und dieses teile uns doch netterweise immer mit - zudem finde ich es abscheulich leute aufgrund ihres gerätes als schlechte fischer dazustellen, wenn man sein eigenes gerät fürs ego  braucht?


----------



## stefansdl (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ganz entscheident ist doch die Frage wie lange man was von den gekauften Angelsachen haben möchte.Einen 20Pfund Karpfen kannst du mit fast jeder Ausrüstung landen. Aber wenn du 20 oder mehr solche und größere Kaliber fängst, dann wird man sich wünschen doch gleich vernünftiges Gerät gekauft zu haben. Die Lebensdauer von billigem Material ist sehr gering. Daher lieber ein paar mehr Euros ausgeben und hochwertiges Tackle kaufen, an dem man sich auch noch nach 5Jahren und unzähligen Drills erfreuen kann.


----------



## KoarpfenLexs (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

aber man braucht sich ja keine 150 euro rute kaufen wenn man 6 mal im jahr angelt. und wenn mal ein größerer fisch an land gezogen wird das wird ne günstigere rute auch aushalten wenn man vorsichtig arbeitet.

und was tut mehr weh: wenn eine 30 EUro rute oder ne 150 euro rute beim transprort o.ä. zerstört wird?

MfG
Alex


----------



## wilhelm (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Die frage ist doch einfach,
1. wie viel kann ich für mein Hobby ausgeben ohne meine anderen finanziellen verpflichtungen zu vernachlässigen?|kopfkrat
2. wie viel will (kann ohne mecker von Finanzchef)für mein Hobby ausgeben ?
3. was definiert der einzelne mit dem Wort Qualität?#c
Antwort. ich kaufe mein Gerät nach genau diesen überlegungen und was andere dann denken oder auch nicht tangiert mich peripher.|rolleyes

Wilhelm:m


----------



## KoarpfenLexs (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

gegenfrage:
ist es nötig so viel geld auszugeben? wenn man die finanziellen möglichkeiten hat?


----------



## wilhelm (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Nööööö.

Wilhelm


----------



## siloaffe (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hey#h 


Nur mal so als Einwurf.... 
Ich hab 2 Noname-Ruten welche ca 25 Jahre alt sind (Np ca. 20-30 *DM*) und davon 15 jahre Intensiv an nem See und dem Rhein gefischt wurden und in ihrem dasein auch schon einige Zentner Fisch gelandet haben. 

Beide Ruten sin bis auf ein paar Lackschäden gut in schuss und werden immernoch gefischt. 

Das ist natürlich kein Garant dafür das GÜNSTIG auch GUT ist. 

Aber wenn mir ne Rute für 5€ gut in der Hand liegt kommt se mit und wenn se dann doch beim 2. Gewaltwurf bricht wird se zurück gebracht:m 

Daher teste ich gerade Ruten immer bevor ich sie angele. Einfach mit Maximalem Wg bestücken und auf ner wiese Volle Lotte um dich ballern:q 

Wenn se dat aushällt hält se auch nen Fisch!!!! 

Du kannst ganz beruhigt günstig kaufen jedoch wenn dir ein Teil suspekt oder mangelhaft erscheint lass es wo es ist!!!!

LG Markus


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Ganz entscheident ist doch die Frage wie lange man was von den gekauften Angelsachen haben möchte.Einen 20Pfund Karpfen kannst du mit fast jeder Ausrüstung landen. Aber wenn du 20 oder mehr solche und größere Kaliber fängst, dann wird man sich wünschen doch gleich vernünftiges Gerät gekauft zu haben. Die Lebensdauer von billigem Material ist sehr gering. Daher lieber ein paar mehr Euros ausgeben und hochwertiges Tackle kaufen, an dem man sich auch noch nach 5Jahren und unzähligen Drills erfreuen kann.



Da muss ich Dir ein wenig widersprechen.

Eines vorweg, ich bin einer, der Wert auf Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis legt.

Ich fische auf Karpfen vom kleinen Ruderboot aus. Als Ruten nutze ich 3 Lachsruten von DAM in 3,3m mit 80gWG und in Triggerausführung. Die habe ich noch für DM gekauft - 24,95 im Ausverkauf das Stück. Als Rollen sind auf den Ruten jeweils eine ABU C3 Multirolle in Größe 6501. Die Rollen habe ich mittlerweile seit 1992.
Die Rollen nutze ich, weil ich sie halt hatte und eine vernünftige Lösung gesucht habe, keine lose Schnur im Boot rumfliegen zu haben.
Diese Kombo hat schon etliche 30 Pfd Karpfen aus dem Wasser befördert. Den Ruten ist das vollkommen egal.
Die Rollen lassen wir mal außerhalb der Wertung.

Bei Ruten habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn sie die erste Woche harten Einsatz überleben, dann halten Sie ewig, außer du trittst drauf, o.ä. Es ist auch egal, was die gekostet haben.

Ich behaupte ganz einfach, dass ich mit jeder 3m Allround Spin-/Grundrute jeden Karpfen fange. Klar, Rolle groß genug und Schnur muss passen. Selbst wenn das Vieh 60 Pfd wiegt.
Ein solcher Drill stellt zwar hohe Anforderungen an das Gerät, aber viel mehr an den Angler, der es in der Hand hält.

Für meine Art des Karpfenangelns sind auch RodPods, Bissanzeiger, Zelt, und was weiß ich, was es da noch alles gibt, vollkommen ungeeignet.
Aber auch für den Einstieg benötigt man so etwas nicht. Da tuts auch nen normaler Rutenhalter, nen Stuhl, notfalls nen Schirm. Als Bissanzeiger kann ich auch den Freilauf einer Freilaufrolle nehmen, bzw. wenn nicht vorhanden, eine Aalglocke. Viele werden es nicht glauben, aber es funktioniert.
Ein weiteres Thema: Ultra komplizierte, total ausgefeilte HighEnd Vorfächer. Die Dinger braucht man auch nicht wirklich. Je nachdem, was man möchte, bindet man sich die Vorfäher ganz einfach selber. hier tut es auf jeden Fall ne Mono-Schnur, die man mit dem knotenlosen Knoten an den Haken bindet. Falls es Boilies sein sollen, die gefischt werden, kann ich mir damit auch gleich das Haar binden.
Mais kann man am Haar folgendermaßen einfach anbieten: Mais auf nen schwarzen Zwirnsfaden gezogen, und die Kette dann unten in den Hakenschenkel gebunden. Hört sich zwar uncool an, aber funktioniert einwandfrei.

Letztes Jahr bin ich mal wieder "back to the roots" gegangen, und habe die Boilies weggelassen. Klar, war immer super bequem, mit denen zu angeln. Ich bin wieder zu meinem selbstgekochten Futtermais zurückgekehrt, wie vor 20 Jahren auch schon. Und soll ich Euch etwas verraten? Ich habe nicht schlechter gefangen, als mit den Boilies die Jahre davor auch. Gelandete Fische bis 31 Pfund.

Vielfach wird ja hier in der Szene vorgegaukelt, dass man Karpfen nur erfolgreich befischen kann, wenn man mit 2 Tonnen Ausrüstung am Wasser aufschlägt. Ein komplett eingerichtetes Mobilheim muß natürlich auch dabei sein. Und wer nicht wenigstens ein komplettes Wochenende ausharrt, der kann auch nichts fangen.

Ich bin selten länger als 5 Stunden am Wasser - alles, was bis 1 Uhr nachts nicht gebissen hat, kommt eh nicht mehr, bzw. kann gerne wegbleiben. (eigene Erfahrungswerte) Das merkwürdige ist nur, dass ich auch ganz gut fange. Das unvorstellbare ist, dass ich meine Ausrüstung so minimal wie möglich halte.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - es geht auch mit einfachen Mitteln, und das sogar sehr erfolgreich. Viel wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach, die Erfahrung um sein eigenes Tun. Was nützt mir die schönste Ausrüstung, wenn ich nicht weiß, wie ich damit umgehen soll, bzw. keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte aufweisen kann und mich vollkommen den Versprechungen der Angelgeräteindustrie ausliefere, oder wieder nur erfolglos die neueste Methode von irgend einem selbst ernannten "Karpfenprofi" nachzumachen versuche.

Ich bin nun keineswegs knauserig - bei, Spinnfischen müssen manche Dinge halt sein, aber doch nicht für eine so anspruchslose Angelart, wie das Karpfenangeln.
Klar, ich kann überall ne Wissenschaft rausmachen.


----------



## wusel345 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

FisherMan66,

 |good:

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir ein wenig widersprechen.
> 
> Eines vorweg, ich bin einer, der Wert auf Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis legt.
> 
> ...



Edit Ralle 24

Mit einer Aussage hast du sicherlich recht...du kannst mit fast jeder Rute einen Karpfen drillen...ABER, du mußt den Karpfen dazu erstmal an den Haken bekommen..und wenn du an einem See fischst wo du 80m und weiter werfen mußt fischst stehst du vor einem Problem mit deinen 3m Grundruten...ich würde sogar behaupten das es schwierig wird eine Karpfenmontage Zielgenau auf 50m mit solchen Ruten zu werfen und sobald du LongRange oder in einem starken Fluss fischst wirst du mit den Stöckern gewaltie Probleme bekommen...an einem kleinen See oher große Hindernisse ist es sicherlich egal welche Rute du benutzt. Aber damit bist du dann halt stark eingeschränkt.
Wenn du also nur an solchem Gewässer fischst und du nicht flexibel sein willst, dann reicht so eine Allroundrute.


zur Rolle...die Rolle ist wohl das wichtigste(abgesehen vom Endtackle)...Abu hat damals keinen Schrott gebaut...ich weiß nicht welche Übersetzung deine Rolle hat...aber FAKT ist das du mit einer Billigrolle auf Dauer DEFINITIV kein Spass haben wirst.


Rod Pod's, Karpfenzelt, Bissanzeiger ect. machen das Karpfenangeln extrem angenehmer und kompfortabler, besonders wenn man mehr als eine Nacht am Wasser ist.

Du sprichst von Ultrakomplizierten HighEnd Vorfächern...ich kenne kein kompliziertes High End Vorfach...die meisten nutzen eine einfache Haarmontage...

Dann sagst du das du "back to the roots" gegangen bist....mit selbstgekochten Futtermais????????????????????????????
Ich würde behaupten das 90% aller spezialisierten Karpfenangler mit selbstgekochtem Futtermais füttern, fischen und fangen....wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest mir gekochten Kartoffeln am Haken...ok...aber doch nicht mit Futtermais

und jetzt zu den wohl unsinnigsten Aussagen schlechthin...ich zitiere:
"Vielfach wird ja hier in der Szene vorgegaukelt, dass man Karpfen nur  erfolgreich befischen kann, wenn man mit 2 Tonnen Ausrüstung am Wasser  aufschlägt. Ein komplett eingerichtetes Mobilheim muß natürlich auch  dabei sein. Und wer nicht wenigstens ein komplettes Wochenende ausharrt,  der kann auch nichts fangen."

zu dieser Aussage fällt mir garnichts ein, weil sie schlichtweg völli falsch ist. 


Und nun noch ein Zitat von dir:

"Ich bin selten länger als 5 Stunden am Wasser - alles, was bis 1 Uhr  nachts nicht gebissen hat, kommt eh nicht mehr, bzw. kann gerne  wegbleiben. (eigene Erfahrungswerte) Das merkwürdige ist nur, dass ich  auch ganz gut fange."

also sowas höre ich öfters von aal-anglern das sie Mitternacht einpacken..aber selbst das könnte man wiederlegen das aale dort nicht mehr beißen..

Edit Ralle 24: Immer freundlich bleiben.


Setz dich einfach mal von 19-10Uhr ans Wasser...du wirst sehen das du noch besser fängst.

Könnte jetzt noch viel mehr dazu sagen..aber das erspare ich mir...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ein und letztmalige Warnung an alle.

Wer nicht sachlich diskutieren kann, muss die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> [...]
> Eines vorweg, ich bin einer, der Wert auf Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis legt.
> [...]
> Bei Ruten habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn sie die erste Woche harten Einsatz überleben, dann halten Sie ewig, außer du trittst drauf, o.ä. Es ist auch egal, was die gekostet haben.
> ...



#6
Sehe ich genau so!
Dankeschön =)


----------



## Carras (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Nun,

man könnte hier noch viel erörtern, warum manches Gerät teurer ist als anderes. Letzten Endes muss jeder für sich selbst wissen und entscheiden, was er sich kauft oder gönnt.

Als Beispiel der Ruten.

Es ist absolut richtig, daß man für den Fang eines 10 kg Karpfens keine Rute benötigt die 350.-€ kostet. Das geht mit einer Rute für 30.-€ genau so.

Es gibt allerdings auch Gründe, wieso die eine Rute 350.- und die andere 30.-€ kostet.
Im Normalfall sind die Gründe bei den verwendeten Materialien und dem Produktionsland zu suchen.

Es gibt bei den Kohlefasermatten, die u.a. für Rutenblanks verwendet werden, schon einige Unterschiede. Die Federkostante ist z.B. eine davon. So gibt es Carbon welches gutmütig und "weicher" ist und es gibt Carbon das "härter" und auch "weniger Gutmütig" ist.
Dann gibt es noch andere Werkstoffe wie z.B. Glasfaser. Schwer, schwabbelig und günstig, aber nahezu unverwüstlich.
Die Blanks von Ruten werden immer mit Harz versetzt so daß man eine Verbundwerkstoff erhält.
Auch bei den Harzen gibt es enorme Unterschiede.
Hinzu kommt, daß man ganz unterschiedlich Materialzusammensetzungen verwenden kann. Blanks mit wenig Kohlefaseranteil und viel günstigem Harzanteil, oder anders rum. Blanks mit viel Carbonanteil und wenig, aber sehr hochwertigem Harzanteil. 
Dann kommt es darauf an mit welchem Druck die Blanks gerollt (gepresst) werden. Auch mit welcher Temperatur sie später "gebacken" werden.

Fakt ist hier u.a., daß Ruten mit viel Kohlefaseranteil ihre Schnelligkeit, Rückstellkraft und Wurfpower länger halten können, als Ruten mit deutlich mehr Harz- und dafür weniger Carbonanteilen. Bei letzteren, setzt die Materialermüdeung, die es hier nämlich gibt, deutlich schneller ein.


Hinzu kommt dann später auch noch das Anbaumaterial an den Blanks.

Ringe gibt es in Unterschiedlichen Qualitäten. Vom Rahmen über die Ringeinlage,...betrachtet, gelten z.B. Fuji SIC Ringe als sehr hochwertig. Und ja, da kostet ein Ringsatz alleine schon mehr, als die gesamte Rute von z.B. Udo

Ähnliches gilt für den Rollenhalter, Garn, Lackierung usw. Auch hier gibt es qualitative Unterschiede, die unterm Strich ihr Geld kosten.

Und es kommt drauf an wo der Blank, bzw. die Rute produziert wurde.
Blanks aus England z.B. (Harrison, Century und Co.) haben dann eben Lohnkosten auf EU Basis.
Werden Blanks und Ruten in Fernost produziert, ist das wieder ganz anders.


All das schlägt sich dann eben im Preis nieder. Ich will nicht behaupten, daß man bei manchen Marken auch einfach etwas für den Namen bezahlt,... Aber selbst wenn man z.B. bei Century oder Harrison diesen Faktor abzieht, erklärt sich der teurere Preis dieser Ruten durchaus gegenüber den Low Price Stöcken aus China.


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo,

um auf die Grundfrage des Thread zurückzukehren 

"Muss Karpfenausrüstung so teuer sein" 

kann ich aus eigenen Erfahrung nur sagen - Nein. 

An den meisten Gewässern wird man als "Basicangler" auch so  seine Karpfen fangen, so man gewillt ist sich mit dem Gerät, dem Gewässer und dessen Gegebenheiten auseinanderzusetzen, auch wenn man "nur" mit einer 3,00 Meter Allroundrute mit Pose bzw. Laufblei und Dosenmais oder Teig ausgestattet ist. Leider haben diese Art des fischens die meisten der Anfänger nicht mehr gelernt, da sie dank der Werbung der Angelindustrie mit ihren Testanglern und vielversprechenden Videos ein teilweise unrealtistisches Bild des Karpfenfischen vorgegaukelt bekommen - große Karpfen ohne viel Aufwand.

Der Umkehrschluß wäre, dass alle, die in teures Takle wie z.B. Weitwurfruten und -rollen investieren und zu Hilfsmitteln wie Futterboot und Echolot greifen und jeden Monat Futter für einige hundert Euro im Wasser versenken ganz schön "doof" sind ... Aber auch dass ist nicht richtig. Zum einen fliegt diesen Anlgern auch nicht alles von selber zu sonder auch sie müssen nicht nur Geld sondern auch Zeit investieren. Diesen Anglern steht, sofern sie wissen was sie tun, zumindest an größeren Gewässern Bereiche "offen" die "Basicanglern" verschlossen bleiben bzw. nur mit sehr viel Mühe erschlossen werden können. 

Eigentlich sollte man froh sein, wenn man beide "Lager" am Wasser hat denn man stelle sich mal vor man hätte nur "Basicangler" die die ufernahen Spods abfischen wollen oder nur "Hightechangler" die die 2 Platos in 110 Meter Entfernung befischen wollen. Vorallem an nicht so großen Gewässern wäre hier Ärger vorausprogrammiert.

Aber leider haben wir Angler es nicht gelernt, die jeweils andere "Gruppe" zu akzeptieren und sich vielleicht das ein oder andere "abzuschauen". Statt dessen machen wir uns durch eiferseuchteleien des Leben gegenseitig schwer.

Letzlich wird derjenige die meisten Fische fangen und am günstigsten "wegkommen", der bereit ist, ensprechend (viel) Zeit zu investieren um sein Gewässer kennenzulernen und sich über Geräte und Methoden zu informieren um daraus dass für sich und seinen Geldbeutel und natürlich sein Gewässer beste aus "beiden Welten" herauszusuchen. 

Aber wenn man sich in Foren so manche Beiträge durchließt fehlt es genau an dieser Bereitschaft und die meisten möchten alles auf einem "Silbertablett" serviert bekommen und kosten darf es natürlich auch nichts ... 

In diesem Sinne auf einen guten Fang!

Gruß Peter


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Mal ne andere Frage....WAS IST TEUER????


----------



## Carras (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Gegenfrage:

was ist der niedrigste Preis für eine Karpfenrute in z.B. 12 ft 3 lbs?
was ist der höchste Preis für eine Karpfenrute in z.B. 12 ft 3 lbs?

den Du kennst ???


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage....WAS IST TEUER????



Die Frage würde mich auch mal interessieren, vorallem wieviel Euro der TE bereit ist, für ein so wichtiges Teil wie die Rolle auszugeben!|kopfkrat
Zum Standardkarpfenangeln reicht als Stecken locker so 'ne Yarisrute, wie ich sie auch habe und bei 20 Euro pro Stock wird die preislich sicher auch für den TE billig genug sein.
Aber bei der Rolle ist es mit 20 Euro definitiv nicht getan!


----------



## Carras (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Nun ob das den TE noch interresiert ist was anderes. Schaut mal aufs Erstellungsdatum


----------



## j4ni (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um auf die Grundfrage des Thread zurückzukehren
> 
> ...



DANKE! Gutes Posting. 

Nebenbei fallen mir einige Artikel in "Szene-Magazinen" oder auch hier im Forum ein, die sich mit günstigem Karpfenangeln oder damit mit möglichst wenig Aufwand oder Gerät möglichst viel zu fangen oder mit einfachsten Methoden zu fischen oder mit "Oldschool" Material/Taktiken/Gerät zu fangen...Wenn "ihr" so von der Szene und der Werbung sprecht die den Junganglern etwas vorgaukelt, wisst ihr überhaupt wovon ihr sprecht - oder habt ihr das mal gehört, dass das so ist? Und wieviel Geld und Zeit jemand in sein HOBBY investieren will, ist doch auch nicht euer Problem, oder? Oder ist es ein Problem, dass diese Leute besser und bequemer fangen, nee oder?

Komisch, dass eigentlich an der Frage schon klar ist was so im Thread alles steht und stellenweise auch von wem!

Toleranz und gegenseitiger Respekt, das fehlt der (deutschen?) Anglerschaft! Lasst doch jeden soviel Zeit und Geld ausgeben wie er will und kann. Dadurch werden doch weder eure Geld, eure Zeit oder eure Fänge weniger, oder?


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zum Standardkarpfenangeln reicht als Stecken locker so 'ne Yarisrute, wie ich sie auch habe und bei 20 Euro pro Stock wird die preislich sicher auch für den TE billig genug sein.
> Aber bei der Rolle ist es mit 20 Euro definitiv nicht getan!



Ich würde zumindest im unteren Preissegment auch mehr Geld in die Rolle als in die Rute investieren aber wieso gibt es denn keine Rolle um die 20 €?

Die Ryobi Ecusima und die Spro Passion in der 4000 Größe gibt es, wenn sie im Angebot sind, auch schon mal für 20 - 30 €.

Wenn man nicht unbedingt 100 Meter werfen will und mit Pose bzw. Laufblei eher Ufernah fischt reichen diese Rollen meiner Meinung locker aus.


----------



## Lucius (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Carras schrieb:


> Nun,
> 
> man könnte hier noch viel erörtern, warum manches Gerät teurer ist als anderes. Letzten Endes muss jeder für sich selbst wissen und entscheiden, was er sich kauft oder gönnt.
> 
> ...




Nicht das das alles nicht stimmt, was du und andere zum Profi-Tackle schreiben....aber Leute!
Hier fragt ein 14! jähriger Junge nach der sinnhaftigkeit von Highend-ausrüstung..., also sollte man doch auch bedenken, wen man da berät,oder!?

Ich hab mit 8 Jahren angefangen bis ich 16 war, erste "feste" Freundin , dann Bands, Abi, etc....und habe recht spät erst wieder angefangen zu angeln, ...
Mit 14 Jahren kann es z.B. sein, das Ich in 3-4 Jahren vieleicht nie wieder oder ne lange Zeit nicht angeln gehe,
denn ewig lockt das Weib...;-)
Und mit 14 Jahren ist mein finanzieller Rahmen ein ganz anderer, als bei den meisten "Carphunters", die auf das angesprochene Tackle aus den von ihnen genannten Gründen Wert legen.

Da muss man die Kirche im Dorf lassen, Karpfen hab Ich schon auf Spinnruten, alte Shakespear-Schwabbel-Ruten und ganz früher sogar schon auf selbstgebauten Ruten aus Bambus gefangen.

Solch eine Ausführung, wie flexibel man sein möchte und die anforderungen der verschiedensten Gewässerarten - Hallo!?
Mit 14 war ich froh an 1-2 verschiedenen Gewässern zu sitzen, man ist je nach Region nicht mobil genug um Unmengen von Tackle an die verschiedensten Gewässerarten zu zerren um dort dann auch noch die Auswahl haben zu müssen zwischen 5 verschiedenen Blanks, um ja auch "richtig" auf die Gegebenheiten zu reagieren.
Finanziell gesehen, ist er wahrscheinlich froh sich überhaupt eine oder zwei vernünftige Kombos leisten zu können, und die müssen dann halt auch für die verschiedensten Zielfische herhalten.

In meinen augen macht sich teure Ausrüstung erst dann bezahlt wenn Ich :
a. mehrmals die Woche am Wasser bin
b. regelmäßig und viele große Fische fangen, die mein Gerät auch wirklich belasten

Ich hatte mal ne günstige Sängerrolle, die 3 Jahre ihren Dienst anstandslos tat, bis Ich einen Sommer regelmäßig an einem Karfengewässer saß und große Karpfen fangen konnte, da stand Ich dann eines abends mit nem 18pfünder an der Schnur und kurz vorm Schilfgürtel verabschiedete sich das Schnurlaufröllchen und der Bügel.....und nem 18 pf mit der Schnur um die Hand gewickelt zu landen macht keinen Spass....;-)
Da war für mich klar, das ich wenn Ich an diesem Gewässer weiter solche Fische fangen will, das ich auch eine entsprechende Qualität des Equiptments brauche (wobei die sich oft nicht unbedingt vom Preis ableiten lässt!)

Im "höheren" Alter, kann ich für mich weitaus langfristiger und reeler abschätzen, welche Priorität das Hobby in meinem Leben weiterhin hat, und selbst dann bestimmen wie weit Ich mich in die Materie begebe,...finanziell wie vom Know-How...

Ebenso wie es Autotuning gibt, bei dem man sich über die Sinnhaftigkeit der angebrachten Teile streiten kann, wird derjenige der die Autos tuned dir auch sagen können, das dieses oder jenes teil 2-3 Kmh mehr bringt, nur brauchen diese 2-3 Kmh die wenigsten...

Fahranfänger einen teuren BMW oder Porsche unter den Ar... zu setzen ist ja auch eher unangebracht...

Und zuletzt ist ein Teil dieser Ausrüstungsmanie ( nicht abwertend gemeint) auch eine von der Industrie erzeugte und geförderte Nachfrage...


----------



## lsski (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Bravo Lucius

Ich empfehle jedem Jundangler immer eine Heavy Feederrute mit Freilaufrolle und 200m 10kg Tragender Schnur.
Damit kannst du mehr oder weniger alles fangen.
Vom Aal bis Zander ist diese Kombination zu gebrauchen.

Für Karpfen noch ne Dose Mais und Blei+Perle + Haken fertig!

UND NICHT TEUER !


LG Jeff


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Wenn "ihr" so von der Szene und der Werbung sprecht die den Junganglern etwas vorgaukelt, wisst ihr überhaupt wovon ihr sprecht - oder habt ihr das mal gehört, dass das so ist?



Ja, leider ... 

Da ich öfters am WE am Wasser bin, wenn unsere Jungangler bzw. Anfänger auch "zu gange" sind und ich mich mit ihnen unterhalte bekommt man zwangläufig eine Menge mit. 

Ca. 60 % dieser Jungangler können Dir zumindest die letzten "Korda-DVD" auswendig runterbeten und die anderen 40 % hören andächtig zu - genauso sieht auch ihr Karpfengerät aus bei dem ich mir bei einigen denke, wie sich Schüler sowas leisten können ... Wenn es aber darum geht, wie man eine Pose zum Karpfenfischen richtig ausbleit, wie man Würmer oder Maden richtig anködert ernetet man meist betretenes schweigen und wenn es hoch kommt die Aussage ich will doch nicht auf Forelle fischen. Dafür kannst Du dir sicher sein, über die neuesten Ruten, Rollen und Bolies auf dem Markt gut unterrichtet zu werden. Hat ja auch so seine Vorteile ... :q 

Die erwachsenen "Anfänger" haben mit dem lieben Danny nicht so viel am Hut. Hier findet man dann meist zwei "Fraktionen".

Die "sparsame" Fraktion, die mit einer 2,10 Teleskoprute vom Flohmarkt und einer Hechtpose in einem Meter Wassertiefe auf "alles" fischt und dann schimpft dass keine Fische im Wasser sind und das ganze Angelgerät viel zu teuer ist.

Die anderen, die einem "Händler" in die Finger gefallen sind und die mit Karpfenruten, Freilaufrollen, Festlbleien und natürlich elektr. Bißanzeigern zu "sagenhaften" Preisen bestens auf den Einsatz auf Karpfen "vorbereitet" wurden. Dumm nur dass die meistens gar nicht wissen, was sie damit eigentlich anfangen sollen hat ihnen ja auch niemand erklärt. Spätestens nach einigen Schneidereinsätzen werfen manche ganz das Handtuch während andere aufgrund guter Tips mal das Internet durchforsten und dann kräftig "aufrüsten".

Gruß Peter


----------



## stefclud2000 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Au man, immer wieder diese Diskussionen.

Leider ist das mal fast wieder typisch deutsch. Immer das Beste und Teuerste zu haben und zeigen zu müssen. Wie beim Auto....


Meine Meinung: wer fängt hat Recht.
Es gibt gutes billiges Zeug und Material was etwas mehr kostet. Der Rest ist alles "nice to have" aber nicht Lebensnotwendig.

Aber es muss ja auch Leute geben, die immer das Neueste kaufen müssen.Nur so kann man die Wirtschaft vorantreiben und die Entwicklungsingenieure wollen ja auch was zu tun haben!

Grüße aus 
Südbrandenburg


----------



## cyberpeter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da kenne ich auch Karpfenangler , sind gerade mal ein paar Monate dabei und mit allem , inkl. Futterboot ausgestattet.
> Haben aber bisher bei über 10 Ansitzen immer noch keinen Karpfen gefangen und angeln im gleichen Gewässer wie ich
> Und dabei hat der Händler doch versprochen das mit einem Futterboot alles besser wird und die karpfen dann auch beissen würden  :q.
> Gruß Udo



Das Problem ist, dass die Leute durch die Prüfung nicht mal annährernd auf das Fischen vorbereitet werden. 

Ich habe das bei einem Kumpel mitbekommen, der letztes Jahr seine Prüfung gemacht hat. Der kannte zwar die alle möglichen Schuppenformen und -arten und welcher Fisch welche hat, letzlich aber brotlose Kunst denn wo man einen Fisch findet - Fehlanzeige. Außerdem wird aufgrund der Masse an Fragen das meiste nur auswendig gelernt und die wenigen wirklich für die Praxis brauchbaren Fragen entsprechend schnell wieder vergessen so dass schnell mal zum Forellenfischen die 0,40er Mono zum Einsatz kommt. Auch habe ich, als ich ca. 35 Jahren angefangen habe den Eindruck, dass man Anfängern zu dieser Zeit mehr geholfen hat als dass heute der Fall ist. 

So ist es also nicht verwunderlich, dass die Werbung auf "fruchtbaren" Boden fällt und viele sich den Erfolg "erkaufen" wollen ohne viel dafür zu tun....


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Carras schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> 
> was ist der niedrigste Preis für eine Karpfenrute in z.B. 12 ft 3 lbs?
> was ist der höchste Preis für eine Karpfenrute in z.B. 12 ft 3 lbs?
> ...



die günstigsten findest du wohl bei Askarie Angelsport (ab 20€)
bei Wilkerling findest du auch eine für 500€ Grenzen nach oben natürlich offen...


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da kenne ich auch Karpfenangler , sind gerade mal ein paar Monate dabei und mit allem , inkl. Futterboot ausgestattet.
> Haben aber bisher bei über 10 Ansitzen immer noch keinen Karpfen gefangen und angeln im gleichen Gewässer wie ich
> Und dabei hat der Händler doch versprochen das mit einem Futterboot alles besser wird und die karpfen dann auch beissen würden  :q.
> Gruß Udo



lustige kleine geschichte zum thema futterboot 
ein angler bei uns aus dem verein hat letztes jahr mit dem karpfenangeln angefangen, innerhalb kürzester zeit hatte er alles an zeugs was man sich vorstellen kann und alles war vom feinsten.
eines tage taucht er abends am teich auf, setzt sein futterbott zu wasser und plaziert seinen köder auf der gegenüberliegenden teichseite, direkt neben meiner angelstelle.
auf meine frage warum er nicht gleich an meinen platz will, war seinen antwort: ich will die fische nicht stören, ausserdem hat er sich ja nicht um sonst ein futterboot gekauft.
nach kurzem hin und her, gab er auf und suchte sich sinnigerweise einen anderen platz als meinen 
spät am abend setze sich noch ein angler ans wasser umd auf all zu fischen.
spät in der nacht hörte ich seine aalglocke bimmeln und die bissanzeiger vom neuen karpfenkollge gaben auch laut.
kurz um, die beiden hatten sich mit den schnüren verfangen.
kurze beschimpfungen des karpfenkollegens folgten, dann hatten sie sich wohl enttüdelt.
ich schlüpfte aus dem zelt um kurz eine zu rauchen.
beide hatten ihre ruten wieder fit und wollten ihre köder wieder zu wasser bringen.
die karpfenangler setzte seine MS TITANIC zu wasser zu war circa in der mitte des teiches, als .. ja als das boot von einem 100g blei getroffen uns schwer beschädigt wurde 
feindangriff vom aalangler könnte man sagen... 
der aalangler hatte das futterboot nicht sehen können und mit einem traumwurf getroffen.
das futterboot konnte man nicht mehr lenken und die beiden geschimpften sich auf gröbste 
genutzt hat es dem karpfenangler nicht viel, sein futterboot hatte einen ordentlichen schaden und da an unseren gewässer " jegliche" art von booten verboten ist, konnte er auch keinen schaden geltend machen vom aalangler.
was bin ich froh das ich kein futterboot brauche , da ich immer recht ufernah angel und auch ohne boot auswerfen, bzw anfüttern kann .
wobei.... ist schon ein schönes spielzeug son boot, und mit nen echo drauf mal den see zu erkunden und gute stellen zu finden ist sicher recht hilfreich, aber dafür nutze ich ne lotpose, die hat bis heute ihren zweck erfüllt.
und wenn die versenkt wird, ist nur 1 € schaden entstanden


----------



## Boiliewerfer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hihihihi...der war gut    Eine schöne zubett Geschichte für den nächsten Ansitz 

#6


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Eins muß aber nochmal gesagt werden...Tackle egal ob billig oder teuer, ob viel oder wenig, sagt nichts darüber aus wie gut oder schlecht ein Angler ist...jedoch hast du mit besserem tackle klare vorteile und einfach mehr spass am wasser...und gutes muß nicht teuer sein...aber wer billig kauft kauft 2mal


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

was ich immer erstaunlich finde ist:
wenn es auf das thema karpfenausrüstüng kommt und man über bissanzeiger spricht, hörst du ständig , delkim, fox usw.
aber wenn man dann mal am teich guckt was so als bissanzeiger genommen wird, sind es dann doch meistens nur die mittelklasse bissanzeiger askon usw 
komisch, wo doch 75% immer behaupten das sie fox und delkim benutzen ;-)
einfach mal drüber nachdenken und auf sich wirkenlassen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Edit Ralle 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Niemals würde ich mich so lange ans Wasser setzen. Ich angele doch, weil es ein Hobby von mir ist und mir Spaß macht. Ich will doch damit kein Geld verdienen. Es gibt doch schließlich auch noch andere schöne Dinge im Leben. Nebenbei ist der Weg für mich zum Wasser gerade mal 800m lang.

Ich habe doch zu einer Rolle gar nichts gesagt. Und das Du eine ABU C3 Multirolle nicht kennst, daszu kann ich nichts.
Ist schon nichts schlechtes 

Bleib doch ruhig und geschmeidig. Bringt doch gar nichts, sich hier unnötig aufzuregen und sich durch manche Äußerungen nur unnötig Verwarnungen oder ähnliches einzufangen.
Du hast halt Deine Meinung zu dem Thema, und ich meine.
Da wir ein freies Land sind, sollten wir unsere unterschiedlichen Meinungen auch gegenseitig zugestehen. 
So long.......and have nice day |wavey:


----------



## Carras (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> die günstigsten findest du wohl bei Askarie Angelsport (ab 20€)
> bei Wilkerling findest du auch eine für 500€ Grenzen nach oben natürlich offen...


 
So, passt ja.

bei Gerlinger gibts die günstigste Glasfaser Karpfenrute für unter 10.-€

Einzelstücke vom Rutenbauer gibts bis hin zu 500 oder auch 600.-€

Die Spanne ist also recht groß.


Was nun teuer ist, ist natürlich reine Emessenssache.

jemand der 800.-€ im Monat verdient, wird ne Rute für 120.-€ schon als teuer bezeichnen.
jemand der gar nix verdient (weil z.B.: Schüler) dem sind 70.-€ schon zu viel.
jemand der dann aber ggf über 5000.- im Monat verdient, der gönnt sich dann eben auch ne Rute für 350 oder 400.-€

Dann kommt es natürlich immer drauf an, wie man im restlichen Leben noch so aufgestellt ist. Gibt es andere Hobbies die auch Geld kosten? (was ja eigentlich immer so ist)
Muss man noch die Miete für die Wohnung zahlen ? Sowie sämtliche Nebekosten die damit entstehen?
Gibt es ein Auto zu unterhalten?
Hat man Kinder?

Oder wohnt man noch schön bequem im Hotel Mami ?

da gibt es noch einiges aufzuzählen.

Wichtig ist, was man unterm Strich bereit ist, dann für sein Angelgerät aus zu geben. Das entscheidet jeder selber.

und wenn einer der Meinung ist, er gönnt sich nun ne Rute für 350.-€ (auch wenn er keine 5000.-€ Monatsverdienst hat) und spart sich das Geld z.B. einfach zusammen,....so ist das sein gutes Recht. Und da werde ich niemals jemandem rein reden.
Genauso wenig demjenigen, der 8000.-€ im Monat verdient und sich einfach eine günstigere Rute für z.B.: 70.-€ kauft.

Es steht außer Frage, dass es gutes und brauchbares Material gibt, das nicht gleich ein Vermögen kostet. 

und wer sich das kaufen will, darf das. Wer nicht,...dann halt nicht.

Wobei ich diese Geschichten der "High End Tackle Jünger" auch kenne.
Das teuerste Material am Ufer stehen haben, aber nicht wissen wie man nen Haken via No Knot ans Vorfachmaterial bindet. Alles auch schon live erlebt.


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Es ist doch wie in jedem Forum.
Die Einen betreiben das Hobby professionell und die Anderen halt um einfach ein bisschen Ruhe und Spaß an der Sache zu haben.

Ich könnte mir nie vorstellen, eine Woche vorher anzufüttern und dann am Wochenende an diesem Platz angeln zu gehen.
Erstens wäre es mir zu teuer und zweitens hätte ich da gar keine Lust zu.

Zum Material kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Leute kenne die mit dem teuersten Zeug genau so viel fangen wie Leute mit einer "normalen" Ausrüstung.

Jeder sollte schauen, wie ihm das Hobby am Meisten Spaß bringt. #6


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

@ Carras & Miracle Man

Ganau so sieht das aus. #6
Danke schön.


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ Carras & Miracle Man
> 
> Ganau so sieht das aus. #6
> Danke schön.



Kein Ding.
#g


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> was ich immer erstaunlich finde ist:
> wenn es auf das thema karpfenausrüstüng kommt und man über bissanzeiger spricht, hörst du ständig , delkim, fox usw.
> aber wenn man dann mal am teich guckt was so als bissanzeiger genommen wird, sind es dann doch meistens nur die mittelklasse bissanzeiger askon usw
> komisch, wo doch 75% immer behaupten das sie fox und delkim benutzen ;-)
> einfach mal drüber nachdenken und auf sich wirkenlassen.



das ist wieder eine andere geschichte...,aber du hast recht, außerdem haben diese leute haben dann auch schon 10 40pfünder im jahr gefangen#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

ja ja, und diese 40ziger hätten sie ohne ihre delkim´s natürlich auch nicht gefangen.
ich finde beim gerät sollte man immer darauf achten das man den fisch gerecht wird und mit seinem zeug zufrieden ist und gerne nagelt , alles andere spielt keine große rolle.


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Niemals würde ich mich so lange ans Wasser setzen. Ich angele doch, weil es ein Hobby von mir ist und mir Spaß macht. Ich will doch damit kein Geld verdienen. Es gibt doch schließlich auch noch andere schöne Dinge im Leben. Nebenbei ist der Weg für mich zum Wasser gerade mal 800m lang.
> 
> Ich habe doch zu einer Rolle gar nichts gesagt. Und das Du eine ABU C3 Multirolle nicht kennst, daszu kann ich nichts.
> Ist schon nichts schlechtes
> ...



das ganze sollte auch nicht böse rüberkommen...

nur muß man hier ganz klar differenzieren zwischen allroundanglern/gelegenheitsanglern und karpfenanglern...

wer sich auf das karpfenangeln spezialisieren möchte sollte sich auch ordentliches tackle zulegen...und das man gutes erprobtes Karpfentackle zu guten preisen bekommt, findet ihr in vielen anderen themen hier im board

nur finde ich es grundsätzlich falsch zu sagen das man mit jeder rute und einer billigen rolle jeden karpfen fangen kann...


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

@ stefansdl

Ist doch auch ok, jeder, wie er mag. 

Kam vielleicht nen bißchen unverständlich von mir rüber; mit ner 3m Allroundspin-/Grundrute hatte ich eine mit 80g WG gemeint.

Von einer "Billigrolle" hatte ich doch auch gar nicht gesprochen. Die ABU C3 in 6-er Größe wird oft zum Lachsspinnfischen eingesetzt, oder zum Trolling - der macht nen Karpfen, auch wenn der 30kg hat, gar nichts aus. Diese Rollenserie hat sich nicht umsonst über Jahrzehnte hinweg ihren guten Ruf verdient.

Wobei ich Dir allerdings auch zupflichte ist, dass das Gerät dem Zielfisch angepasst sein soll. Es gibt aber viele Wege, die nach Rom führen.

So, und jetzt vertragen wir uns, und gut ist.


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ stefansdl
> 
> Ist doch auch ok, jeder, wie er mag.
> 
> ...



über ABU brauchen wir garnicht diskutieren...erst recht nicht über rollen die vor 10jahren gebaut wurden...das war noch richtig gute qualität#6

entscheident ist halt wirklich ob man sich spezialisieren will oder nicht...der karpfenangeln ist mehr als nur angeln


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Auch das ist wieder Ansichtssache.

Ich gehe zum Angeln um die Ruhe zu geniessen und einfach mal abzuschalten.
Ob ich einen Fisch fange ist da völlig "sekundär".

Natürlich sollte man immer waidgerecht angeln.
Das steht ausser Frage.


----------



## stefansdl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Ich gehe zum Angeln um die Ruhe zu geniessen und einfach mal abzuschalten.
> Ob ich einen Fisch fange ist da völlig "sekundär".
> 
> .


ich tue nichts anderes...aber ab und an will ich auch fangen und dafür muß man halt schon ein bissel was tun.


----------



## Carras (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Auch das ist wieder Ansichtssache.
> 
> Ich gehe zum Angeln um die Ruhe zu geniessen und einfach mal abzuschalten.
> Ob ich einen Fisch fange ist da völlig "sekundär".
> ...


 

Siehst De, und ich gehe Angeln um in erster Linie Fische zu fangen.

Bei mir ist der Erhohlungsfaktor beim Angeln ne positive Begleiterscheinung


Wenn ich nur abschalten will und die Ruhe genießen will, brauch ich dafür nicht mein Angelgerät durch die Welt karren.
Natur, Ruhe und Erhohlung geht bei mir sehr gut ohne Angelrute. Setzt ich mich einfach raus ins Grüne und gut ist.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



stefansdl schrieb:


> ich tue nichts anderes...aber ab und an will ich auch fangen und dafür muß man halt schon ein bissel was tun.



Richtig!

Ich meine wenn ich wirklich Karpfenfischen gehen möchte dann gehe ich davon aus, dass ich auch mal nen Carp von 30Pfund an die Strippe bekomme da sollte das Gerät schon auf Herz und Nieren geprüft sein wenn dann noch ein bischen Unwegsames Gelände am Grund herrscht. Und ich denke das man mit ner wirklichen einsteigerrute für nen Zwanni oder wat da keine Chance hat geschweige denn das eine sehr günstig verarbeitete Rolle das mit macht. Ich habe damals auch mit sehr günstigem Geschirr angefangen zu fischen und habe aber auch festgestellt das ich mehr Verschleiss als freude hatte. Mittlerweile kaufe ich mir vielleicht nur noch 2 Ruten und Rollen im Jahr, weiss dann aber was ich habe und die Ansprüche sind gedeckt. Klar alles was Qualitativ Hochwertig ist und im Karpfenfischen verwendet wird ist teuer aber es gibt zu allem eine Alternative, ich habe damals mit 14 Jahren oder so auch schon Karpfen von 20 Pfund gefangen auf Mais mit nem normalen Wurmhaken, geangelt habe ich damals einfach mit 0,30mm mono und ner harten Grundrute. Ich finde im Jugendlichen alter sollte man das angeln erstmal richtig entdecken alles mal mitgemacht haben Raubfisch, Weissfisch, Salmoniden oder auch Karpfenangeln. Irgendwann sieht man welche Angelei einem am meisten zu sagt und dann kann man mal sehn ob man sich wirklich mal son Karpfen Equip zusammen stellt über die Zeit.


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ihr schreibt es doch in Euren Beiträgen doch zum größten Teil selbst.

Der eine geht hautpsächlich angeln um den großen Fisch besiegt zu haben.
Der eine hat große Ansprüche ans Gerät, der andere hat kleine Ansprüche.

So betreibt jeder sein Hobby wie er es mag und für richtig hält.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da gar keine Diskussionsgrundlage.

Ich hatte beim Dorschangeln mit dem billigsten Gerät schon einmal einen Drilling.
Dafür habe ich mich nicht einmal anstrengen müssen.

So hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## marcus7 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ja ja, und diese 40ziger hätten sie ohne ihre delkim´s natürlich auch nicht gefangen.
> ich finde beim gerät sollte man immer darauf achten das man den fisch gerecht wird und mit seinem zeug zufrieden ist und gerne nagelt , alles andere spielt keine große rolle.




Ferkel-Alarm!!!!!!:m


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

shit... ich meinte angel und nicht nageln 
obwohl man auch gerne nageln darf


----------



## Carphunter10 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

die angel muss nicht teuer sein ...hauptsache sie ist stark genug um den fisch sicher zu landen ..ich hab schon mim ast und schnur en kleinen karpfen gefangen ^^


----------



## jonny1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Carphunter10 schrieb:


> die angel muss nicht teuer sein ...hauptsache sie ist stark genug um den fisch sicher zu landen ..ich hab schon mim ast und schnur en kleinen karpfen gefangen ^^



hi,

also man kann schonn mit nem stock und einer Schnur kleine karpfen fnagen aber wenn du das gleiche mit einer hochwertigen rute machst, macht das drillen viel mehr spaß.

jonny1


----------



## Hook23 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ich würde niemanden zu billigen Klump raten. Wie schon öfters geschrieben man kauft dann zwei dreimal nach und kommt am Ende wieder auf den Preis von ordentlichen Tackle.
Bei billigklump lösen sich Ringhalterungen die auch rosten, Ringe schneiden sich durch geflochtene Schnur ein, Spitzenringe lösen sich, und und und.
Warum gibt es genügend Gewässer an denen man mit solchen Ruten nicht angeln darf?
Mit Sicherheit ist es dem Carp Wurscht welche Rute ihn fängt aber mir ist es nicht Wurscht ob ich zittern muss das ich einen Fisch ordentlich aus dem Wasser bekomme und ich ständig darüber nachdenken muss ob der Stecken das auch schafft. Es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein es gibt sehr gutes Material auch zu vernünftigen Preisen.


----------



## stefansdl (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Hook23 schrieb:


> Ich würde niemanden zu billigen Klump raten. Wie schon öfters geschrieben man kauft dann zwei dreimal nach und kommt am Ende wieder auf den Preis von ordentlichen Tackle.
> Bei billigklump lösen sich Ringhalterungen die auch rosten, Ringe schneiden sich durch geflochtene Schnur ein, Spitzenringe lösen sich, und und und.
> Warum gibt es genügend Gewässer an denen man mit solchen Ruten nicht angeln darf?
> Mit Sicherheit ist es dem Carp Wurscht welche Rute ihn fängt aber mir ist es nicht Wurscht ob ich zittern muss das ich einen Fisch ordentlich aus dem Wasser bekomme und ich ständig darüber nachdenken muss ob der Stecken das auch schafft. Es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein es gibt sehr gutes Material auch zu vernünftigen Preisen.



:m|good:


----------



## Knispel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ich bin Anno 1968 mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen insperiert durch das von John Gibbinson Buch : Karpfen und bis heute treu gebliben. Damals gab es keine Boillies - Kartoffel war angesagt - . 
Ich hatte zur damaligen Zeit 2 sehr hochwertige 4,20 m lange Tele - Ruten mit Wechselspitze von DAM sowie die Quick 102 als Rolle  ( etwas besseres gab es damals und heute nicht auf dem Deutschen Markt fürs Friedfischangeln ) und habe gefangen ....

Boillieära von Anfang an mitgemacht ....

Heute lachen die "Gurus" darüber - aber ist schon komisch : letztes WE hatte ich 2 Stück ( keine Riesen 7,7 und 8,1 kg ) auf Kartoffel in Honigsirup gekocht. Aber die Hight tech - Fischer sind alle leer ausgegangen )


----------



## stefansdl (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich bin Anno 1968 mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen insperiert durch das von John Gibbinson Buch : Karpen und bis heute treu gebliben. Damals gab es keine Boillies - Kartoffel war angesagt - .
> Ich hatte eine 4,20 m lange Tele und habe gefangen ....
> 
> Heute lachen die "Gurus" darüber - aber ist schon komisch : letztes WE hatte ich 2 Stück ( keine Riesen ) aber die Hight tech - Fischer sind alle leer ausgegangen.



darum geht es doch garnicht...das angelgerät sagt nichts über die fähigkeiten eines anglers aus...und das kartoffel ein sehr guter karpfenköder ist wissen auch die "gurus"... nochmal...an vielen gewässern kann man fast jeder rute auf karpfen fischen...aber dem ganzen sind grenzen gesetzt...wer sich spezialiesieren und dann auf dauer mit dem tackle spass haben will kommt an gutem Tackle (was nicht zwangsweise teuer sein muß) nicht vorbei...


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

@ Knispel

Hallo,

ich habe zwar ein paar Jahre später angefangen wie Du, habe aber immer noch ein paar alte "Schätze" - teilweise von meinem Vater rumliegen. Rollen von DAM und ein wenig neuer Abu und Daiwa. Aber alle 20 Jahre oder älter.

Diese Rollen waren, mit Ausnahme der Abu nicht unbedingt die besten ihrer Klasse. Wenn ich mir diese Rollen mit einigen der heutigen Rollen der Preisklasse von 20-25 Euro vergleiche, die viele als vollkommen ausreichend erachten, haben diese "Alten" zwar, was die Laufkultur angeht keine Chance, aber die Bremse lauft noch im Vergleich zu neuen Billigrollen mindesten gleich gut, wenn die Billigrollen älter sind würde ich sagen sogar noch besser.

Vorallem bei den Rollen hat sich viel verändert, leider nicht alles zum besseren ... 

Ach ja was die Erfolge angeht hat sich nicht viel verändert in den Jahren. Besseres Gerät heist nicht besserer Angler schaden tut es jedenfalls nicht. Meist fängt der bessere Angler den Fisch - machmal aber auch der "Glücklichere" ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knispel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Knispel
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


 
Ich liebe das Fischen aus meiner Jugend und komisch, ich fang noch - ich hoffe Ihr versteht das im Alter auch einmal ....


----------



## archie01 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo,
habe auch noch das alte Zeugs , wenn ich dann aber vergleiche kommt mir das Grauen , dabei waren das beim besten Willen keine " Billigheimer " die ich damals gefischt habe :
DAM Tele Equisit und DAM Quick Finessa waren damals State of the Art , sind heute aber hoffnungslos selbst günstigem Tackle unterlegen.....
Wenn ich heute meine Black Max mit den Baitrunnern LC dagegensetzte , wünschte ich mir bereits damals so was gehabt zu haben.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo,

ich weis nicht was für dich "alt" ist bzw. "billig" ist.

Ich habe letzes Jahr mal einen Vergleich gemacht mit einer Abu Cardinal 55 (Kaufdatum glaube 1977) die davon ca. 15 Jahre im harten Dauereinsatz war und ca. 5-8 Jahre im Teilzeiteinsatz mit einer günstigen Heckbremsrolle für 25 Euro. 

Ruckende Bremse bei der ABU trotz Heckbremse Fehlanzeige, Schnurverlegung deutlich besser und wenn man die nervende Dauerratsche ausschaltet könnte ich mich sogar mit dem Lauf anfreunden. Ich möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen wie die läuft wenn sie denn mal richtig geschmiert ist.

Ich würde, außer zum Köderfischstippen, immer der Abu den Vorzug geben.

Sicher gab es damals auch ein paar Gerätschaften die nicht so toll waren. Aber dass was ich hier noch rumliegen habe ist wirklich beeindruckend. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Döbeldepp (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hi,

also ich hab in meiner Ausrüstung ein paar teure und ein paar billige dinge. Bin mit allem zufrieden. Man muß halt schauen was past und was nicht.

die angelei seh ich als hobby (früher hab ich an autos geschraubt, dagegen ist angeln billig |supergri ). Schon damals gab es einen Leitspruch.

"Hobby bedeutet mit dem größtmöglichen aufwand den geringsten Erfolg erzielen"

Petri


----------



## archie01 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weis nicht was für dich "alt" ist bzw. "billig" ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo
Die Abu , war das so ne rote ? die hatte ich auch , aber im Gegensatz zu deiner hat die nur wenig mehr als ein Jahr gehalten |evil:
Die Quick Finessa war einige Jahre älter , kostete sicher dreimal so viel , wie die Abu , hat aber auch dreißig mal länger gehalten  - so viel zur Qualität.
Was ich da hatte , war schon für damalige Zeit wirklich was Gutes.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo,

ne rote ?

dass ist die Abu Cardinal 55:

http://www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de/abu-cardinal-55-771201.html


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle2609 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

döbeldepp den spruch könnten sich hier viele vors gesicht tackern 

nun fangen sogar die "alten hasen" schon an mit dem schwanzvergleich 

LEUTE IHR KÖNNT DEN MIT TACKLE NICHT ERSETZTEN 

es ist doch geklärt oder ? jeder so wie es ihm lieb ist, HAUPTSACHE WAIDGERECHTES GERÄT

da waren wir uns doch einig oder ?


----------



## Döbeldepp (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

recht haste :m


----------



## archie01 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> döbeldepp den spruch könnten sich hier viele vors gesicht tackern
> 
> nun fangen sogar die "alten hasen" schon an mit dem schwanzvergleich




Hallo
Das ist hier ziemlich unpassend , hab mich nie an dem "Wettbewerb ums teuerste Tackle " beteiligt und die kostspieligsten Elemente wie Ruten und Rollen nach langem Abwägen günstig gebraucht im Ebay oder aus den Foren beschafft. Aber es ist doch was Gutes dabei herausgekommen - ohne das das Unsummen verschlungen hat.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest im unteren Preissegment auch mehr Geld in die Rolle als in die Rute investieren aber wieso gibt es denn keine Rolle um die 20 €?
> 
> Die Ryobi Ecusima und die Spro Passion in der 4000 Größe gibt es, wenn sie im Angebot sind, auch schon mal für 20 - 30 €.
> 
> Wenn man nicht unbedingt 100 Meter werfen will und mit Pose bzw. Laufblei eher Ufernah fischt reichen diese Rollen meiner Meinung locker aus.



Da sind wir dann aber schon näher an der 30 Euro, als an der 20 Euro und das auh nur bei den kleinen Modellen!
Für ne 740 FD musst du schon über 35 Euro, an die 40 Euro hinblättern.
Die Rollen an sich, sind super und wurden auch von mir schon häufig empfohlen.
Sie sind aber auch eine Ausnahme in der Preisklasse, quasi konkurrenzlos.


----------



## Miracle Man (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Was versteht ihr denn unter "Tackle"?


----------



## allrounder11 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Man muss wissen, wo man viel Geld bzw. wenig Geld investieren muss.

An der Rute, der Rolle, der Schnur und an den Kleinteilen zu sparen, ist wie ich finde, äußerst dämlich.

Der Rest ist eine Einstellungssache. 

Ich bin der Meinung, das man nicht zwingend einen Kescher haben muss, der 170 € kostet. Ähnliches gilt bei der Abhakmatte, da gibts ebenfalls sehr teure Exemplare, die auch nur den Zweck erfüllen. Die größte Möglichkeit einzusparen, gibt es beim Outdoor-Bedarf.


----------



## Bremer26 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Was versteht ihr denn unter "Tackle"?


 

moin!

Unter Tackle versteht man Angelgerät, also die Ausrüstung im Allgemeinen.

Kommt wie du dir sicher schon denken kannst aus dem Englischen.

viele grüße!


----------



## Miracle Man (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Bremer26 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Unter Tackle versteht man Angelgerät, also die Ausrüstung im Allgemeinen.
> 
> ...




Okese. 
Viele Grüße in die Stadt des geilsten Fußballvereins der Welt. #h


----------



## Kunde (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

hallo zusammen, hab mal ne frage die hier ganz gut rein passt denke ich... ich möchte mit ne karpfenrute kaufen die günstig sein sollte (plus minus 50Euro). als erstes ist mir natürlich die black window aufgefallen aber gibt es noch vergleichbare modelle in diesem preissektor?

hier noch ein paar eckdaten die für mich eine rolle spielen; sollte dreiteilig sein, länger wie 3m und ich habe vor sie auch hin und wieder zum köderfischangeln auf hecht einzusetzen...

bin für jeden tip dankbar da ich mich mit karpfenruten überhaupot nicht auskenne...

#h kunde


----------



## Firehawk81 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ein paar mehr Daten bräuchten wir da schon. |supergri

Einsatzort: See/Fluß
Wie weit willst (musst) du raus werfen
Willst du auf "Groß"-Karpfen


----------



## Kunde (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Daten bräuchten wir da schon. |supergri
> 
> Einsatzort: See/Fluß
> Wie weit willst (musst) du raus werfen
> Willst du auf "Groß"-Karpfen




einsatzort soll see und fluß sein. wurfweite spielt keine rolle. auf die dicken mastschweine hab ich es nicht abgesehen würde mich aber trotzdem freuen wenn ein großer karpfen mal beißen würde 

bin normalerweise viel mit der spinnrute unterwegs aber wenn mich gelegentlich die lust packt mal auf karpfen oder mit köderfisch auf hecht zu angeln fehlt mir noch die passende rute...


----------



## stefansdl (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



Kunde schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, hab mal ne frage die hier ganz gut rein passt denke ich... ich möchte mit ne karpfenrute kaufen die günstig sein sollte (plus minus 50Euro). als erstes ist mir natürlich die black window aufgefallen aber gibt es noch vergleichbare modelle in diesem preissektor?
> 
> hier noch ein paar eckdaten die für mich eine rolle spielen; sollte dreiteilig sein, länger wie 3m und ich habe vor sie auch hin und wieder zum köderfischangeln auf hecht einzusetzen...
> 
> ...




black widow?? üble stöcker...kumpel hat sie einmal gefischt und gleich wieder verkauft...damit hat man kein spass


----------



## mmelch21 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Wenn man gefühl hat kann man auch mit forellen ruten auf karpfen fischen. ich z.b hab für meinen see die sänger pro t spin 80 weil ich wegen den seerosen immer mit dem boot raus muss und es einfach besser ist für sowas leichtes tackle zu haben. was noch dazu kommt je feiner die rute um so mehr und um so länger hat man was vom fisch. fischen mit starkem gerät ist also kein muss. für den anfang kauf dir mal etwas biligere ruten. man es müssen nicht shimano ruten srin oder sowas. ich hab fast nur artikel von sänger. meiner meinung nach eine wirkluch perfekte marke. Hab ruten von sänger 2stück vor 4 jahren im angebot um 34.99€ [pro stück] und verwende diese heute noch beim fluss angeln. für den anfang würde ich bei deinem budget beu ulli dulli [ebay online shop] bestellen. bestell selber regelmässig dort. Bisher immer top ware und.auch seehr billig weil bei seinem tackle auf markennamen verzichtet wird. vergleich mal das 4bein rod pod. 24.99€ und bei askari das indentische 99€ also mal so viel zu den preisen von marken. naja musste selber schaun was dir zusagt.


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Hallo,

auch dass Markennamen entweder billig und schlecht oder teuer und ein schlechtes Preisleistungsverhältnis haben ist auch so eine "Verallgemeinerung".

Die Shimano Alivio Serie ist zwar nicht die Krönung des Rutenbaus aber für Anfänger und sogar "Fortgeschrittene" sehr gut zu fischen selbst wenn man mal etwas weiter werfen muß.

Wenn man etwas schaut, findet man diese Ruten für unter 40 € das Stück. Dazu noch eine Okuma Powerlinger für unter 50 € das Stück. Gute Ausrüstung die man jahrelang fischen kann.

Gute Markenqualität muß also nicht teuer sein....

Gruß Peter


----------



## micha84 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Ich sehe immer wieder solche Profis am See wo Ihre Zelte wo 400€+ aufstellen und dan mit ihrem Futterbott anfüttern und dan Stundenlang rumhocken und schlafen. Teure Ausrüstung heisst nicht gleich das man was fängt, es erhöht nur die Chance den Fisch an den Land zu bringen. Ausserdem hat man so seine Vorteile gegen über einen wo mit "normalen" Ruten angelt so kann man weite Stellen einwerfen wo ein nomaler Angler nicht hinkommt.

Ich selber bin lieber Flexibel und angle nach Lust und Laune statt den ganzen Tag auf Karpfen zu warten wo meistens am Ende eh nicht kommt.


----------



## dark (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch dass Markennamen entweder billig und schlecht oder teuer und ein schlechtes Preisleistungsverhältnis haben ist auch so eine "Verallgemeinerung".
> 
> ...



Fische auch ein Paar Shimano Alivio in 2,5lbs, 3-teilig, 3,60m in Kombination mit Okuma Longbow Freilaufrollen...

Würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen!

Zielgenaues Werfen kein Problem und das von Anfang an, das hat ich am meisten überrascht! (Dachte davor immer, es läge an meiner bescheidenen Wurftechnik, dass ich nicht so gut meine Spots treffe - und dabei waren die Vorgänger-Ruten doppelt so teurer wie die Alivio...). Im Drill machen sie auch Freude und die Verarbeitung ist gut. Denke, für das Geld gibt es nichts besseres! Würde sie nicht tauschen wollen! Wenn man was günstiges und trotzdem gutes sucht, dann ist man bei den Shimano Alivio sicher richtig. Klar, gibt es sicher noch (viel) bessere Ruten, aber die kosten dann auch (einiges) mehr... 

Dark


----------



## 4evercarp (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Muss Karpfenausrüstung so tuer sein?*

Wenns noch aktuell ist würd ich gern noch sagen das es ganz drauf ankommt ob du auf lange zeit hin mit deim zeug angeln willst denn man kann wirklich sagen wer billig kauft kauft doppelt 
also 1mal mehr ausgeben und die rute hält (falls du sie nicht selbst schrotten soltest ;D) lange.
Allerdings ists ansichtssache ich geh z.B manchmal mit leichten spinnruten auf karpfen weil ich nicht so drauf stehe die carps mit schwerem gerät einfach reinzuholen


----------

